# Really Enjoy to Drive



## HOBIE (Jul 30, 2017)

I know everyone is different but me I am mad on driving. Passed my test 3weeks of my 17th birthday/ Been to Asia, Italy twice. Ireland twice, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania on motorbike & used to work in London. Leave NE at 4am & be down there for a full days work. Was thinking of a change in career as a van driver ??  Double mad


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 30, 2017)

Ps I have driven a van back to the NE from Barcelona, 2am through the chunnel. Over the Millau bridge


----------



## Ditto (Jul 30, 2017)

I always wanted to drive Busy Bee bus. Shame I never passed my driving test. I got stuck on a hill. 

Go for it, you only live once, it's not a rehearsal.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I always wanted to drive Busy Bee bus. Shame I never passed my driving test. I got stuck on a hill.
> 
> Go for it, you only live once, it's not a rehearsal.


You should change your user name to Mrs McCredie !   She drove a bus for the kids around Balamory.. I have been there twice on my Motorbike . Never too late to try again Ditto


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 31, 2017)

We've got quite enough middle aged bikers on the island as it is Hobie. They're all over the place like rash. Great biker road down Glen More, mind.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 31, 2017)

Middle aged! Old aged more like.  I'd be a danger on the road. Not so bad as that driver that went across a roundabout on her test that time I was learning at BSM.

Not one of these piddling roundabouts they have now, a proper one with flowers.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2017)

My fav flowers are Sunflowers. I was riding through france & fields full of them, All getting washed around in the breeze. Proper flake advert . I was at a TV shoot with Angela Rippon a couple of weeks ago & she was teaching a 60 odd yr old. A TV personality teaching. A very nice person indeed.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a flash motor for work now. My van has seen better days but like me car "Flappy Paddle" gear change twin turbo 40mpg diesel Merc. AMG. A good toy to go to work in


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 15, 2017)

Have just come back from a few days in Shakespeare land. 200mile there & 200mile back,


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 15, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Have just come back from a few days in Shakespeare land. 200mile there & 200mile back,


Used to love the drive from Birmingham to Newcastle... Ended up being a long day if I only had a days work though.

One of my favorite routes is CA Highway 395 driving up the Eastern Sierra Navada's

The highlight of my trip to Missouri a couple of years ago (apart from the stunning scenery in every state except for Kansas & Texas) was to visit Albuquerque, fulfilling a promise I'd made to my Grandmother some 20 years prior; she had been so taken with the place on a Greyhound bus trip Coast to Coast & back again in the 60's that she insisted that I visit the place when I told her of my plans to live in the States. Wish I'd had more time there but a few hours was all we could spare as we had severe time constrains to be back in California by Monday morning. Must go back there....


----------



## Ditto (Sep 15, 2017)

I always wanted to go on a Greyhound and also go across from coast to coast on an Amtrack like in the Silver Streak.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 16, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I always wanted to go on a Greyhound and also go across from coast to coast on an Amtrack like in the Silver Streak.


Its never to late Ditto ?


----------



## Ditto (Sep 16, 2017)

When I win the UK Lotto.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 16, 2017)

Will keep me pinkies "Xed"


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2017)

A fella that lives near me got more than £2 million on the lottery, so keep trying Ditto


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2018)

I have been told off the Dr not to drive for a week or so !  Still went out to start me wheels . Cant help myself


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2018)

Put my car on charge this morning cos flat. When you open the door about 4 lts come on ! Needs a run (am itching to get back in)   The need for ------


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2018)

I haven’t driven for three years. The increase in my disposable income is astonishing. Which is why I use taxis to get around.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2018)

There is a bloke near me has some really nice cars mikey. I seriously would struggle to keep them in tyres.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 15, 2018)

My "new" truck is a godsend (actually I have had it for 18 months).... Just started a new job that requires me to go on-site one day a week.... 90 mile 2 1/4 hour commute one way, half of the journey in the LA traffic . It's just nice to have a comfortable vehicle to drive & being a 1 ton truck I sit above most of the other vehicles on the road...


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 16, 2018)

I love driving and I love my cars.
The best drive I have had was on Route 1 San Francisc to LA in an open topped Chrysler Le Baron with the top down.  Stopping at Gran Sur. Sinatra on the CD player through Santa Monica. Wonderful experience. LA is a nightmare.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2018)

We landed at La airport at about 7am & I had to drive to Anaheim. Next day to Vagus through the Baker desert (death valley). 400mile. On the way back I was on the road at 6am drove the 400m sat in LA airport for hours, plane then drove back from Heathrow to NE. About 27 hrs . I like a challenge


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 16, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Next day to Vagus


Very familiar with that drive, in fact, though LAX is a lot closer, our preferred airport is Las Vegas; it takes about 3.5 hours to get there & depending on the time of year the Mojave can be quite stunning.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2018)

Went to London on the train last week. 6hrs  from Newcastle to Kings X.(should have been less than 3hrs). Whish I had been in my car


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Went to London on the train last week. 6hrs  from Newcastle to Kings X.(should have been less than 3hrs). Whish I had been in my car


Why so long Hobie?
Yes by car around 3, did it last year.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Why so long Hobie?
> Yes by car around 3, did it last year.


There was an incident on the line. When I saw the driver going to the back of the train I was not to happy going back up the line for a few miles. But I feel very sorry for the person. I used to work down there & did it a lot quicker in a van.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> There was an incident on the line. When I saw the driver going to the back of the train I was not to happy going back up the line for a few miles. But I feel very sorry for the person. I used to work down there & did it a lot quicker in a van.


Not good Hobie.
So a latent White Van Man lol?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 27, 2018)

Early start & down there with tool box open at 9.30am. No white van could keep up.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 27, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Early start & down there with tool box open at 9.30am. No white van could keep up.


That made me laugh lol Ye must hiv broon ale in the tank lol


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I know everyone is different but me I am mad on driving. Passed my test 3weeks of my 17th birthday/ Been to Asia, Italy twice. Ireland twice, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania on motorbike & used to work in London. Leave NE at 4am & be down there for a full days work. Was thinking of a change in career as a van driver ??  Double mad


I know a lot of young lads want to be a "Fireman" "Train driver" when they are young but me ?      A TRUCK DRIVER.   Mad


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I know a lot of young lads want to be a "Fireman" "Train driver" when they are young but me ?      A TRUCK DRIVER.   Mad


I just love driving a real passion.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2018)

I was self-employed & working in Brent Cross shopping ctr. Then had to find a toy shop in ctr London to repair Lights. Panic on & A to Z on lap. Through traffic & fixed lights. Around Marble arch & Knightsbridge area. I used to love finding my way around places. Easy these days with a GPS.


----------



## Davein (Mar 31, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I was self-employed & working in Brent Cross shopping ctr. Then had to find a toy shop in ctr London to repair Lights. Panic on & A to Z on lap. Through traffic & fixed lights. Around Marble arch & Knightsbridge area. I used to love finding my way around places. Easy these days with a GPS.


I used to drive from Bedfordshire to London on a daily basis for over twenty years so I know what you mean about the A-Z. Used to know all the rat runs. Certain way of driving in and about London. No Satnavs or mobile phones in those days Hobie and I thoroughly enjoyed it but I doubt if I would now.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2018)

One week I was in Bath then Cardiff then back to London area. Happy days


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 31, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I love driving and I love my cars.
> The best drive I have had was on Route 1 San Francisc to LA in an open topped Chrysler Le Baron with the top down.  Stopping at Gran Sur. Sinatra on the CD player through Santa Monica. Wonderful experience. LA is a nightmare.


I love driving...love my car too (I have just the one car Vince)...loved my previous one best of all...a classic BMW 330ci...midnight blue convertible...she was a beautiful car...invited a friend for dinner last May bank holiday...as she parked she ran her huge SUV into the back of it...it got written off...I was gutted...now have an Audi A4 Quattro Sports (convertible 3 litre engine)...its a beautiful car but whenever I spot the classic 330ci's I still feel that 'pang' of regret I no Ionger have one...I drive everywhere...always up & down between here and the north...Birmingham...Manchester...Coventry...York...Durham...Leeds...Blackburn ...New Port in wales...one of my favourite roads is the M6 Toll Road...not as exciting as Santa Monica...The Mojave or fields of Sunflowers in France...but when you've just come off the road work plagued M1...can finally  get a bit of speed up...good enough for  me.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2018)

Another "Need 4 Speed" person Bubs ?. . Shame about your car getting bumped. It always seems to happen to the one you like the most. Not the tatty old banger


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

My Son wrote of his wifes E Class AMG convertible during tha bad weather. it was only 6 months old. Skidded in the snow and into the back of a parked truck in South Shields. He walked away but the car was totalled. Beautiful car to drive but like mine absolutely no good in snow.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I love driving...love my car too (I have just the one car Vince)...loved my previous one best of all...a classic BMW 330ci...midnight blue convertible...she was a beautiful car...invited a friend for dinner last May bank holiday...as she parked she ran her huge SUV into the back of it...it got written off...I was gutted...now have an Audi A4 Quattro Sports (convertible 3 litre engine)...its a beautiful car but whenever I spot the classic 330ci's I still feel that 'pang' of regret I no Ionger have one...I drive everywhere...always up & down between here and the north...Birmingham...Manchester...Coventry...York...Durham...Leeds...Blackburn ...New Port in wales...one of my favourite roads is the M6 Toll Road...not as exciting as Santa Monica...The Mojave or fields of Sunflowers in France...but when you've just come off the road work plagued M1...can finally  get a bit of speed up...good enough for  me.


The 330 ci is a beautiful beast. The A4 Quattro is one mean machine also.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 1, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Another "Need 4 Speed" person Bubs ?. . Shame about your car getting bumped. It always seems to happen to the one you like the most. Not the tatty old banger


Not really Hobie...just good to have that little bit of extra power when you need it...particularly on the longer journeys...ooh...I was so upset when my beamer went...over that now...just.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> My Son wrote of his wifes E Class AMG convertible during tha bad weather. it was only 6 months old. Skidded in the snow and into the back of a parked truck in South Shields. He walked away but the car was totalled. Beautiful car to drive but like mine absolutely no good in snow.


Tell your Son we were asking after him. Hope his wife was kind to him . The pesky white slippy stuff !


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I love driving...love my car too (I have just the one car Vince)...loved my previous one best of all...a classic BMW 330ci...midnight blue convertible...she was a beautiful car...invited a friend for dinner last May bank holiday...as she parked she ran her huge SUV into the back of it...it got written off...I was gutted...now have an Audi A4 Quattro Sports (convertible 3 litre engine)...its a beautiful car but whenever I spot the classic 330ci's I still feel that 'pang' of regret I no Ionger have one...I drive everywhere...always up & down between here and the north...Birmingham...Manchester...Coventry...York...Durham...Leeds...Blackburn ...New Port in wales...one of my favourite roads is the M6 Toll Road...not as exciting as Santa Monica...The Mojave or fields of Sunflowers in France...but when you've just come off the road work plagued M1...can finally  get a bit of speed up...good enough for  me.



I can remember that happening Bubbsie because it was the same day an idiot woman in a banger reversed into my hubbie’s Audi A8 making a right mess of it. From the number of prior bumps and scrapes on hers, she’d clearly have been better in a dodgem car!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a C class AMG, auto & is useless in the snow with them big tyres


HOBIE said:


> Tell your Son we were asking after him. Hope his wife was kind to him . The pesky white slippy stuff !


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I can remember that happening Bubbsie because it was the same day an idiot woman in a banger reversed into my hubbie’s Audi A8 making a right mess of it. From the number of prior bumps and scrapes on hers, she’d clearly have been better in a dodgem car!


So c**p women drivers outnumber the men 2 to 1 so far...........


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> So c**p women drivers outnumber the men 2 to 1 so far...........



Hardly a scientifically proven representative sample Dave! Truth is the men are less likely to admit their shortcomings and prangs and they have more according to insurance companies!


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Hardly a scientifically proven representative sample Dave! Truth is the men are less likely to admit their shortcomings and prangs and they have more according to insurance companies!


I'm sure it's a good enough sample for the men on this forum


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 1, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I can remember that happening Bubbsie because it was the same day an idiot woman in a banger reversed into my hubbie’s Audi A8 making a right mess of it. From the number of prior bumps and scrapes on hers, she’d clearly have been better in a dodgem car!


Oh yes I remember that day Amigo...I was so upset...a very difficult afternoon all round


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I can remember that happening Bubbsie because it was the same day an idiot woman in a banger reversed into my hubbie’s Audi A8 making a right mess of it. From the number of prior bumps and scrapes on hers, she’d clearly have been better in a dodgem car!


That would break my heart.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I'm sure it's a good enough sample for the men on this forum


Skating on VERY dangerous ground here Dave.
Very angerous indeed
I am saying nowt. I know my place


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> So c**p women drivers outnumber the men 2 to 1 so far...........


You live bravely  Tempting fate .


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Tell your Son we were asking after him. Hope his wife was kind to him . The pesky white slippy stuff !


Thanks Hobie. He walked away totally unscathed, very luck.
He drives like a boy racer anyway and it doesn't seem to have calmed him down. That is why he never is allowed behind the wheel of any of my cars.
My heart cannot stand the stress.
NICE? lol
I didn't know polite society ladies new such colourful language lol


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Skating on VERY dangerous ground here Dave.
> Very angerous indeed
> I am saying nowt. I know my place


Judging by the lack of female opposition I will assume they are in agreement


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Judging by the lack of female opposition I will assume they are in agreement


Early day yet, I would keep my head well down if I were you


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Early day yet, I would keep my head well down if I were you


Don't worry Vince, I'm used to taking flak from the ladies


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That would break my heart.


Break my heart & likely my bank balance too...you always lose out financially whether fully comprehensive or not.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Judging by the lack of female opposition I will assume they are in agreement



I think you’re trying to rile the women because you enjoy a bit of female domination Dave. That’s why we’re not playing!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I think you’re trying to rile the women because you enjoy a bit of female domination Dave. That’s why we’re not playing!


Made me laugh Amigo...domination...or attention...whichever...just a very fine almost indiscernible line  betwixt them I suppose


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I think you’re trying to rile the women because you enjoy a bit of female domination Dave. That’s why we’re not playing!





Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh Amigo...domination...or attention...whichever...just a very fine almost indiscernible line  betwixt them I suppose


Methinks you're both in denial


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I think you’re trying to rile the women because you enjoy a bit of female domination Dave. That’s why we’re not playing!


Now That I like.
The reply not the domination part lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Methinks you're both in denial


Give while your ahead Dave Take my advice


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Give while your ahead Dave Take my advice



Oh wise Vince who know the female woman is the only species that chases by running ahead!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Oh wise Vince who know the female woman is the only species that chases by running ahead!


 He will learn after a few bruises 
Took me while but eventually I twigged on lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Now That I like.
> The reply not the domination part lol


So you say Vince...so you say...the female species in general?...take Miss Mao...you bow to her every wish...every whim...hmmn...so you say


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Oh wise Vince who know the female woman is the only species that chases by running ahead!


Do they Amigo...bugger...that's where I've being going wrong for years & years...wish someone had told me before now


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> So you say Vince...so you say...the female species in general?...take Miss Mao...you bow to her every wish...every whim...hmmn...so you say


That isn't domination, that is pure emotional blackmail


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That isn't domination, that is pure emotional blackmail


Semantics Vince...semantics...a flawed interpretation


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Semantics Vince...semantics...a flawed interpretation


Harry needs a walk RIGHT NOW


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> He will learn after a few bruises
> Took me while but eventually I twigged on lol


It's OK Vince, I quit whilst I was ahead, very far ahead


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> It's OK Vince, I quit whilst I was ahead, very far ahead



If you’re going to be a chauvinist, we’ll need a letter of permission from your missus please Dave


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> So you say Vince...so you say...the female species in general?...take Miss Mao...you bow to her every wish...every whim...hmmn...so you say


At least she doesn't answer him back!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> If you’re going to be a chauvinist, we’ll need a letter of permission from your missus please Dave


Nearly choked on my sausage LOL 
Dave Listen to Vince
 Tight your hand together OK


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Harry needs a walk RIGHT NOW


Of course Vince...right now.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> If you’re going to be a chauvinist, we’ll need a letter of permission from your missus please Dave


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...best one yet Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> At least she doesn't answer him back!


OOOOOPS!!!!


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> If you’re going to be a chauvinist, we’ll need a letter of permission from your missus please Dave


Sorry to disappoint you Amigo but I take care of all the correspondence


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Amigo but I take care of all the correspondence


You are on a Death Wish


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> At least she doesn't answer him back!


Davein...she lives in a plush apartment in Shanghai...has a butler & personal assistant...travels in  a leopard skin carrying case...has beauty treatments...mingles with the great & good...mixes in celebrated circles (not including Vince here)...all without saying a word...how cool is that


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Davein...she lives in a plush apartment in Shanghai...has a butler & personal assistant...travels in  a leopard skin carrying case...has beauty treatments...mingles with the great & good...mixes in celebrated circles (not including Vince here)...all without saying a word...how cool is that


LOL


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> You are on a Death Wish


Have faith Vince, they're tiring nowAs soon as they mention the C word that's it they've lost


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Amigo but I take care of all the correspondence



And they deliver post to your cave?


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Davein...she lives in a plush apartment in Shanghai...has a butler & personal assistant...travels in  a leopard skin carrying case...has beauty treatments...mingles with the great & good...mixes in celebrated circles (not including Vince here)...all without saying a word...how cool is that


I've got the women version (as opposed to feline) but she does say quite a lot. They're all right until you stop paying the bills!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> And they deliver post to your cave?


I cannot eat, type and laugh simultaneuouslly.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I've got the women version (as opposed to feline) but she does say quite a lot. They're all right until you stop paying the bills!


Now I agree with that TWICE


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Dave PLEASE you have bitten off more than you can chew. Retire gracefully.
"He who walks away, live to fight another day".


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> And they deliver post to your cave?


And how did you know about my Italian retreat


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Have faith Vince, they're tiring nowAs soon as they mention the C word that's it they've lost





Vince_UK said:


> You are on a Death Wish


Am I allowed to 'like' this...should I be liking this...god forbid...'could' it be 'considered' 'conspiratorial'...denote an intention to harm an over inflated ego...belonging to those who may be far too full of their own sense of self importance...in a metaphorical sense of 'course'...have you gone too far Vince...thrown your 'colleague' under the proverbial bus...'crossed' the line...dumped him like the proverbial hot potato...oh I love a good 'cliché'...and those wonderful 'C' words just roll off the tongue...sometimes nothing else will suffice...now to really important business...more 'coffee'


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> And they deliver post to your cave?


Fabulous 'C' word Amigo.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

'Could' this be topic drift?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

I am a survivor LOL
I also don't believe in chasing a lost cause.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

'Clouding' the issue


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Dave PLEASE you have bitten off more than you can chew. Retire gracefully.
> "He who walks away, live to fight another day".


I never put off till tomorrow what I can do today


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I never put off till tomorrow what I can do today


So best to scarper now lol


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2018)

I’ll have to love you and leave you for now. Off up to your neck of the woods now Vince, I’ll give a wave to the Angel of the North as I’m passing and try to keep out of Greggs!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I never put off till tomorrow what I can do today


Another early redemption for you davein...well done.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’ll have to love you and leave you for now. Off up to your neck of the woods now Vince, I’ll give a wave to the Angel of the North as I’m passing and try to keep out of Greggs!


Enjoy it Amigo
Another 2 months before I see it again
It is about 5kms form my home which is close to the airport.
STAY OOT O GREGGS AL REET?
So Jealous
Safe trip


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> So best to scarper now lol


I  told you it will be OK , one of them has 'had to leave', the other one's tiring so has to resort to the coffee


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Another early redemption for you davein...well done.


I will admit Bubbsie, that I am impressed with your quick wit.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I  told you it will be OK , one of them has 'had to leave', the other one's tiring so has to resort to the coffee


Loathe as I am to admit it...that made me laugh (momentarily)...now excuse me off to walk the dog...or Vince may get cross with me


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Loathe as I am to admit it...that made me laugh (momentarily)...now excuse me off to walk the dog...or Vince may get cross with me


Victory is ours Vince!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I will admit Bubbsie, that I am impressed with your quick wit.


Not prepared to validate that blatantly sexist...misogynistic (blimey that's a difficult spelling)..divisive remark with comment...no need...you're only saying it  because it's true...now away with you...before I begin to enjoy this exchange!


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Not prepared to validate that blatantly sexist...misogynistic (blimey that's a difficult spelling)..divisive remark with comment...no need...you're only saying it  because it's true...now away with you...before I begin to enjoy this exchange!


Credit where credit's due Bubbsie, I meant it. I'm never afraid to admit I nearly met my match in you!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Credit where credit's due Bubbsie, I meant it. I'm never afraid to admit I nearly met my match in you!


Giving davein...but...not quite  giving enough.


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Giving davein...but...not quite  giving enough.


Always have to have the last word


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Victory is ours Vince!


A pyrrihic victory methinks Dave


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> A pyrrihic victory methinks Dave


Open goal Vincey...he aims...shoots...goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...well done...you followed directions exactly...sticky buns for tea now.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Open goal Vincey...he aims...shoots...goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...well done...you followed directions exactly...sticky buns for tea now.


Low Carb of course one hopes


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Always have to have the last word


Davein since you freely admit that is most likely to be your last word...literally...I have to say I concur with you in that respect...why not stop now...think of your family...the little ones...waiting at home...however...if your insurances are fully up to date...do them a favour...& press on


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Low Carb of course one hopes


Absolutely...Harry wouldn't eat them...so someone has to...you're most welcome Vincey.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Davein since you freely admit that is most likely to be your last word...literally...I have to say I concur with you in that respect...why not stop now...think of your family...the little ones...waiting at home...however...if your insurances are fully up to date...do them a favour...& press on


B1- D 0 so far lol
Rematch needed.
I think his wife has just caught him and is kicking his butt lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> B1- D 0 so far lol
> Rematch needed.
> I think his wife has just caught him and is kicking his butt lol


You mean he's married...has lead me on...there's no future for us...oh no...was just about to fit the six kids out with new outfits...get meself a new hat ...lawks I'm a good girl I am...what will me and the kids do now?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> You mean he's married...has lead me on...there's no future for us...oh no...was just about to fit the six kids out with new outfits...get meself a new hat ...lawks I'm a good girl I am...what will me and the kids do now?


Seems like the  Foodbank for you


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> B1- D 0 so far lol
> Rematch needed.
> I think his wife has just caught him and is kicking his butt lol


I KNEW I had a traitor on my side. Just couldn't fathom which one


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I KNEW I had a traitor on my side. Just couldn't fathom which one


 Just holding the fort. Distraction Tactics


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry to disappoint you Bubbsie but I'm NOT married. And I'm hoping to sell the property in Bedfordshire Post haste


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Bubbsie but I'm NOT married. And I'm hoping to sell the property in Bedfordshire Post haste


Not married Dave (if I may be so bold)... au contraire ...I'm not disappointed...on the contrary (English translation) ...hmmn not married you say...ooh selling a property  you say...have I said how I admire your quick wit...modesty...presence...charisma...humility...no...well thank god for that...almost swayed by your status (marital only) & the proceeds of sale there


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Not married Dave (if I may be so bold)... au contraire...I'm not disappointed...on the contrary...hmmn not married you say...ooh selling a property  you say...have I said how I admire your quick wit...modesty...presence...charisma...humility...no...well thank god for that...almost swayed by your status (marital only) & the proceeds of sale there


@Davein 
Watch your wallet


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @Davein
> Watch your wallet


There's no need for that Vince...I'm not a gold digger...not influenced by money...wealth...power...hang on...give me a moment to dwell on that...actually I'll get back to you on those points.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Well I am off to my bed now unlike some I have been at my desk since 7 am up since 4 answering ruddy calls.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> There's no need for that Vince...I'm not a gold digger...not influenced by money...wealth...power...hang on...give me a moment to dwell on that...actually I'll get back to you on those points.


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> There's no need for that Vince...I'm not a gold digger...not influenced by money...wealth...power...hang on...give me a moment to dwell on that...actually I'll get back to you on those points.


I couldn't possibly entertain being your 'sugar daddy' Bubblies. Just think of all the meds you'd need


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I couldn't possibly entertain being your 'sugar daddy' Bubblies. Just think of all the meds you'd need


We can get round the meds Dave...however I'm not prepared to commit to any 'business' arrangement until I see yer accounts


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> We can get round the meds Dave...however I'm not prepared to commit to any 'business' arrangement until I see yer accounts


PriceWaterhouse deal with those


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2018)

By the way. I really really "Enjoy to Drive"    Wish I still had by Motorbike on a bank holiday. Would probably off to Hart side café


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> By the way. I really really "Enjoy to Drive"    Wish I still had by Motorbike on a bank holiday. Would probably off to Hart side café


Hobie thank goodness you got this thread back on track...you're a life saver.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 2, 2018)

Living in SoCal there are some really great drives, one that just came to mind is the trip to Flagstaff (which I went to regularly as I worked on a project on the Navajo Reservation which was another hours drive past the nearest hotel which was in Flagstaff)

Highlights:

Drive across the Mojave, including some fantastic lava flows
Colorado River
Kingman (a historic city)
Williams (another historic city but interesting for railroad enthusiasts)
Driving up the mountains to the Colorado Plateu
Flagstaff, a very quaint historic city


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2018)

I have driven across the Hoover Dam Martin. You can not do that now because of terrorism. Superb !


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 2, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> have driven across the Hoover Dam Martin. You can not do that now because of terrorism.


Now that's interesting, never knew that the impetus for the bypass project was terrorism related, I always assumed it was due to weight/volume of traffic.

I have driven across the dam & while interesting I had to keep a sharp eye out for tourists; much better now that no traffic is allowed. I have also driven across the bypass bridge; another wonder to behold but wouldn't like to do it in high winds.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2018)

The Dam is huge. A real feat of engineering. Have been to the bottom & seen the 6 turbines that provide electricity. In the James Bond film.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 3, 2018)

The very first car I owned in 1971 was a MG1100, British Racing Green with re leather seats and wooden dashboard. Lovely car pity the subframe decided to disintegrate lol. Spent years looking for another one just for nostalgic purposes and must be identical.
The best Car I ever owned was a 1972 BMW 2002Ti round tail lights.  Amazing vehicle and I wish I had kept it. It even survived me smashing it into a church wall in Wallsend one Xmas Eve. No Comment  Worth a small fortune now in top condition. The worse car was a Triumph TR7 bright orange and silver two-tone. Because the distributor was located just beneath the windscreen, everytime it rained it got wet and the ruddy thing just stopped, dead.  Porsche 944, fuel pump had an uncanny habit of stopping at 90mph in the fast lane of the M1 and the car just stopped. That went fairly quickly lol. After that until 2013 I had company supplied cars.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2018)

Good toys Vince . I still have my 1983  Astra GTE in black. Got when I was 20 brand new. Alloys have never been curbed, you can see your reflection in the black paint its polished so much


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Good toys Vince . I still have my 1983  Astra GTE in black. Got when I was 20 brand new. Alloys have never been curbed, you can see your reflection in the black paint its polished so much


Like @*^& off a shovel as they say in our neck Hobie, those and the Mk1 Golf GTi.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2018)

I had a Marina for my first car "British Racing Green" with alloys.       Slower than slow but cheap.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2018)

Paid £400 for it & 2yrs later I got £400 for it.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Paid £400 for it & 2yrs later I got £400 for it.


That's twice this post has been taken off. Is Duk in charge ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> That's twice this post has been taken off. Is Duk in charge ?


It hasn't been taken off @HOBIE, just moved to a more appropriate section, with a redirect so people can still find it and add posts to it.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2018)

Obviously the moderators don't like cars like this popular post ?  Thanks Northy


----------

